# Héberger plusieurs sites sur free...



## jfr (26 Janvier 2003)

J'ai déjà un site perso en ligne sur free.fr, je voudrais en héberger un deuxième. Mais je n'arrive pas à trouver comment...
Je m'explique.
J'ai mon site principal, par exemple à l'adresse  *http://toto.free.fr*, j'ai une adresse mail principale au nom de *toto@free.fr* et des adresses complémentaires au nom de titi, tata, etc.
Comment puis-je ouvrir un nouveau site à l'adresse *http://titi.free.fr*? Dois-je tenter une adresse de type *http://titi.free.fr/titi* ?
Free n'accepte pas que je me logge avec un autre identifiant que mon principal "toto"...
Je m'y perds un peu et j'espère que quelqu'un qui a fait l'expérience pourra m'aider...
merci


----------



## maousse (26 Janvier 2003)

Il faut que tu actives ton compte secondaire pour les pages personnelles.
tu vas à cette page : http://inscription.free.fr/acces/pagesperso.html, et tu entres une adresse mail valide (tata@free.fr) de chez free. Tu auras une page http://tata.free.fr et voilà


----------



## jfr (26 Janvier 2003)

Eh bien justement, non, maousse! Quand je fais ce que tu dis (et que ce soit avec "tata", ou "tata@free.fr"), j'obtiens la réponse:
"Mot de passe invalide"
Or, ce mot de passe fonctionne avec mon compte principal... et je n'en ai pas d'autre!


----------



## maousse (26 Janvier 2003)

tu as créé ce compte secondaire aussi ? pardon, je croyais que tu l'avais déjà fait...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Donc, tu vas d'abord là créer un compte secondaire (pour lequel tu crées un nouveau mot de passe), et tu reviens ensuite à la page pour activer les pages personnelles, et tu actives la page du compte secondaire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




voilà, ça doit être bon


----------



## jfr (26 Janvier 2003)

Merci maousse! En fait, j'essayais de créer des pages perso à partir de mon login supplémentaire, mais avec le mot de passe de mon compte principal! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En fait, j'avais créé ce compte mail supplémentaire il y a longtemps, sans activer les pages perso, et j'avais oublié que le mot de passe n'était pas le même! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci de m'avoir remis les idées en place!


----------



## florentdesvosges (27 Janvier 2003)

Si je me souviens bien, tu as le droit à 5 ou 10 sites perso différents, avec, à chaque fois, 100 MO d'espace dispo : merci Free !!


----------

